# Caption This....



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

The last words out of Earl's mouth.....











Saw this on another site, could'nt resist......Scott B.

Here's the companion photo....


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"The long awaited (and much debated) amusement park near Grayling opened yesterday afternoon....."


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

" And if I only make it halfway across....."

" The cable's sagging Bobby...BOBBY....."


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

"Man, I'm glad I paid the extra $1500 for 4 wheel drive, was worth every penny!"

"Hey, at $3.49 a gallon, it's not worth it anymore to actually drive our 4 wheelers......"

"Hey all ya all, whatch this!" 

"Damn, the Jetsons ain't got **** on me!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

....To Infiniti and.............criiiiiiiiick...........SNAP!!! Crap, I guess more like half way across Bobby!!!:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I should have put my wadders on!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> "The long awaited (and much debated) amusement park near Grayling opened yesterday afternoon....."



ROFLMAO!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Yoohoo, yoohoohoo
Yoohoo, yoohoohoo
Yoohoo, yoohoohoo


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

im skinny im skinny oh i wish i didn't have that last 1/4 pounder


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Man you sure are a gonna like this ******* rollar coaster.


----------

